# CPN on CANON 7D MK II



## surapon (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear friends.

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/yourspace/newsletter/newsletter_november_1_14.do?utm_source=newsletter_november_1_14&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 7, 2014)

Was this a review or a sales pitch?

It reads like it was written by the marketing department. 

The 7D2 is  a pretty good camera


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2014)

The thing I find interesting is the date of the shots, which supports my theory that Canon was building 7D MK II's as early as last spring in order to have a big supply, and perhaps to allow shifting of production to the next DSLR model.

I've seen production numbers in the range of 30,000 a month quoted by Canon when the 7D came out, and having 200,000 ready to ship to dealers in Mid October means starting in April more or less. That could mean that the next DSLR is likely now in production for deliveries in March 2015.

"Thorsten was given *two days in July* to photograph the five-week old white lion cubs for Canon ahead of the photokina show (where the EOS 7D Mark II DSLR was officially launched) in September. His 30-minute late-evening sessions would have been sufficient for a portrait shoot or perhaps ample for a product shot, but when your subjects are supercharged bundles of fangs and claws, there is never enough time.


----------



## surapon (Nov 7, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Was this a review or a sales pitch?
> 
> It reads like it was written by the marketing department.
> 
> The 7D2 is  a pretty good camera



Ha, Ha, Ha-----Well, Yes 50% Sales pitch, and 50% the Truth ( in my Idea), to make us make the decision to buy this 7D MK II, Which I did---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Dear friend Mr. AcutancePhotography
Have a great week end, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 7, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The thing I find interesting is the date of the shots, which supports my theory that Canon was building 7D MK II's as early as last spring in order to have a big supply, and perhaps to allow shifting of production to the next DSLR model.
> 
> I've seen production numbers in the range of 30,000 a month quoted by Canon when the 7D came out, and having 200,000 ready to ship to dealers in Mid October means starting in April more or less. That could mean that the next DSLR is likely now in production for deliveries in March 2015.
> 
> "Thorsten was given *two days in July* to photograph the five-week old white lion cubs for Canon ahead of the photokina show (where the EOS 7D Mark II DSLR was officially launched) in September. His 30-minute late-evening sessions would have been sufficient for a portrait shoot or perhaps ample for a product shot, but when your subjects are supercharged bundles of fangs and claws, there is never enough time.



Thanks you , Sir, Dear Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane Photography.
you are right on the target :l
Canon is a super smart company to do like you said = Make a lot of Money to sale the New Product, and have a early production,/ FIELD TEST = to make the minimum mistake of New products, when on the MARKET FOR SALE.

"That could mean that the next DSLR is likely now in production for deliveries in March 2015." = Dear Teacher, I hope that Canon 3D with 36 MP will come during Spring 2015----And My money will be support Canon co. again like this time , my new toy 7D MK II.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------

